

How to Find the Ideal Co-founder: A Seattle Startup Experiment - mrjoshua
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/01/29/who-should-you-start-a-company-with-as-seattle-evolves-founderdating-has-an-answer/

======
webwright
I love this idea. They vet people for seriousness/intent. They check
references. This seems so much more likely to generate a bona fide partnership
(or at least a shot at one) than networking events or stuff like
StartupWeekend, where you can get bogged down in bad-fit discussions fairly
quickly (note: I still think StartupWeekend is awesome, mind you!)

